# Signs of old age ???



## Donnahb (Jun 6, 2012)

I have an extremely healthy male, has never had a sick day in all of his 29 years of age. I went to take him out this morning and his left eye was closed. not swollen, just closed, I thought he was asleep. As I reached in to get him, he turned his head and I saw the right eye was open and fine. I proceeded to take him out and that was when he opend the left eye. Is this a sign of old age? Otherwise he is fine !! great appetite, gets lots of exercise and fresh fruits and vegetables.


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

Wendy likes to keep one eye closed when she is 'half' asleep(no pun intended) as long as he looks ok and his urates are ok, then he should be fine. Is it possible to get him to a vet for a check up? 29 years is AMAZING!!


----------



## SunnyNShandy (May 24, 2012)

29!!! That is a cause for a Tiel Party. Wow. I thought I was cool with Sammy being 23


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Just keep an eye on him,because it could be the start of an eye infection and then he would need to be taken to a vet . 29 years of ae.Congrats X x


----------

